# which tablet is best?



## chatterbox00 (25 Nov 2011)

Hi 
I know very little about tablets and I am hoping to buy one so I am looking for some advice.

I saw the *premium 8* on crazydeals which looks good.

I also came accross another on on ebay *'the flytouch 6 wopad'*

The one thing I noticed about this one is the camera is only .3mp. Is this really poor?

Any advise on which one to buy would be great. many thanks


----------



## TarfHead (25 Nov 2011)

chatterbox00 said:


> which tablet is the best?


 
Either the iPAD or the Samsung Galaxy tab.

If your budget doesn't stretch to those, then think of what you're getting it for. I have a 7" Android tablet that I use for ..
- browsing
- email
- watching video
- some apps, e.g. Kindle Reader

For what I paid (approx. €200), it works fine. If I had spent more than twice that on an iPAD, I'm sure I would be happy with it too, but I doubt I'd be making more use of it.

Check out ..
- battery life
- USB / HDMI connectivity
- extendible storage, e.g. micro SD slot
- capacitive screen. Do not get a resistive screen

The Kindle Fire will reach these shores some time, but that does not have the flexibility of a 'proper' Android device. It will be great for enjoying the content you purchase from amazon, but not so much for 3rd party software.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2011)

I'd be wary of buying any cheapo _Chinese _tablet to be honest. There may be exceptions so check the reviews carefully. Otherwise I'd probably suggest that you confine your search to the big brands.


----------



## Jazz01 (25 Nov 2011)

Have you a rough estimate of the budget for this? There is a big difference between named brands and others...


----------



## TarfHead (25 Nov 2011)

chatterbox00 said:


> I saw the *premium 8* on crazydeals which looks good.


 
8" screen - good
Android 2.3 - good, in that it's a step up from Android 2.2

Never heard of the brand and the fact it's discounted so steeply would make me wary.

My wife is having difficulty getting value for what she paid for a completely different product from a complete seperate website so, for that reason, maybe stick with an establisher retailer for your purchase ?


----------



## chatterbox00 (26 Nov 2011)

Thank you all for your reply. My budget is around €150 mark. Again any advice would be great. I'd love an ipad or galaxy tab but I just can't afford those brands.


----------



## chrisboy (27 Nov 2011)

chatterbox00 said:


> Thank you all for your reply. My budget is around €150 mark. Again any advice would be great. I'd love an ipad or galaxy tab but I just can't afford those brands.




Ive an archos 10i, and a htc desire hd.. Id rather use my phone than the tablet, and the archos 10 would be one of the better tablets besides the samsung and the ipad.. The phone is more sensitive, and quicker than the tablet, that really leaves me frustrated.. Tablet is sitting in a drawer somewhere. I take it out every now and again, and give it another try, but invariably it ends up back in the drawer..


----------



## Delboy (27 Nov 2011)

Are tablets much slower than say, a laptop, for browsing?


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Nov 2011)

I use an IPad2 now as a replacement for the laptop when I on the road and I have no problem with the speed.  I'm mainly working on documents and touching up presentations.  I've even used it on a few occasions to give presentations and it went fine.


----------



## chrisboy (28 Nov 2011)

Delboy said:


> Are tablets much slower than say, a laptop, for browsing?



Except for the ipad and galaxy, in a word yes.


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Nov 2011)

I also have the BBC IPlayer installed and often download an episode of something to watch on train and works fine.  I've only tried the IPad, so I have no idea of the others.


----------



## theoneill (28 Nov 2011)

If you have an iPhone then it makes sense to go with an iPad. I have a Samsung phone and my Galaxy Tab syncs with it. In terms of value theres nothing between them.


----------



## bijou (1 Mar 2012)

I know this thread is a couple of months old but wondered if the OP found anything?
I was looking at this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006M07X34 yesterday for my daughter and wondered if anyone had any views on it?

Thanks
bijou


----------



## Delboy (2 Mar 2012)

bijou said:


> I know this thread is a couple of months old but wondered if the OP found anything?
> I was looking at this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006M07X34 yesterday for my daughter and wondered if anyone had any views on it?
> 
> Thanks
> bijou




this seems to be cheaper and has the Android 4.0 Ice cream Sandwich OS v's Android 2.3 Gingerbread OS on the 1 you mention...so it's more up to date

I think I'll take the plunge and get the 1 on ebellking (after I check out that the site is legit).

But have to say...I'm getting too old for all this technology...Ice Cream Sandwich v's Gingerbread!!!! my head is hurting!


----------

